# S.O.S. !!! I really need advice............



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi everyone, I really need everyone's opinion if I could. My reflux is so bad I'm thinking there is something terribly wrong with me that they just havent found yet. The only test I have had is the one where they go through your nose with the tube and look at your throat (vocal chords) and that showed granulomas from reflux. Let me tell you... that is painful! Anyways it has been downhill since then. So I was referred over to GI from the ENT dr's. I have been on all the proton pump drugs and am currently taking 40 mg. of Nexium two times a day AND 300 mg. ranitidine 2 times a day and it still is not working. Isnt this a lot of medicine? My GI dr. sent me for a test for H Pylori last week and I will get those results hopefully tomorrow. Does that cause reflux? I guess my question is can reflux REALLY cause all this pain? It seems really bad at night when I try to sleep and I do elevate my head. Is there something serious that they are missing that could be wrong? And does anyone know about some surgery for reflux? It sounds awful to me... i cant imagine. I am so scared right now its unbelievable. Thanks for any help.... Jody


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Just take a deep breath.. if it is h.pylori it's easy to treat with medicine. that is a lot of meds, I take one nexium a day for my Reflux.. next time you see your doctor ask these questions to him, remember you're paying him for his services, make sure to get EVERY question you have answered. =) Aron


----------



## Stan4 (Sep 21, 2004)

I have acid reflux - to make matters worse it I tend to aspirate at night which causes asthma and bronchial infections.THE GOOD NEWS - I take one Prevacid tablet at supper time and NO PROBLEMS. If I should get low on my medicine and not take it for a day or two I find myself in trouble with the bronchial infections every time.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Try not to worry we've all been there, because my pain was a heavy pressing pain in my chest and in the middle of my shoulder blades I was convinced I had heart trouble. What made it worse any kind of exercise like walking made the pain worse. PPI sorted me out (after a long time)I still get idigestion and strange pains occasionally. It still makes me panic a little, but now I know other people get the same pains and the same fears, I feel stronger. I hope you are soon sorted out, it is hard because no two people are the same. Stay strong and think positive. Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks for posting everyone, Yesterday I had an endoscopy done at the hospital and it showed that my valve between my stomach and esophogus is too far open, but everything else was normal I think. I will go back to my Dr. to discuss treatment in a week. Does this mean I have to have that Nissen Fundoplication that I have heard so many bad things about? Or is there ANY other way to fix this problem? I was pretty groggy when he was telling me all this info. How long did all of you have to stay on the PPI's in order to get results? I also have the LPR going on, (which is ulcerations on my vocal chords due to reflux) and I know they said that can take a good 6 months to get better, and it has improved from 5 months ago, but still flares up from time to time. I dont think i have read that anyone is on as heavy duty of a dose as I am. Should I be even more concerned about that? I really appreciate your help, I'm so scared about all of this I feel like a deer caught in headlights and I cant move!! Thanks, Jody


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I was put on a 40mg dose for 8 weeks before I got better! if I can remember it was about a week when I gradually started to get results, I am down to 5 mgs now but I still take them every day. The Dr told me it is so painful because the acid burns, When these start to heal you will feel 100% better. Good luck


----------

